# How do I make my terrariums



## Motorkar (Nov 11, 2011)

This is how do I make my terrariums. They are all built same way, glass, gilliotine door etc, only diffrent dimentions. This one will be for chromatopelma cyanopubescens, measurments are 30x30x30 cm.

I get oak bark from the woods and dry it over the wood heated cooker:






]On the dried up bark I put brown sillicone on the edges of the bark and press it very good against the back side of the terrarium:








When I do this over whole back side of the terrarium I put lots of heavy rocks on the bark and leave everything for 24 hours so that sillicone can dry up:






After drying for 24 hours, I remove the rocks and I fill the bigger holes in and between the bark parts more sillicone and then I put lot of substrate and press it very firmirly and leave it again to dry up for 24 hours:












After few days of completely drying and leaving it to loose the sillicone smell, I put inn some wood(brenches, hand made logs out of bark, roots  etc(in this case 2 brenches so Chromatopelma can web around easier) and I put small river gravel for drainage:














Then I put in peat moss for a substrate and some more decoration like dry grass, live plants...


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Nov 21, 2011)

That looks GREAT! Did you make a tutorial for making the tanks themselves?


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks good to me!  I've done about the same with 9x9 glass plates I have in the attic but not with the sliding door, I'll have to think about that one.  It took me a while to learn how to cut glass, very simple and easy once I figured it out.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice job! I don't do back drops (lazy), but yours look great.


----------



## Motorkar (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you ! Yes I made tutorial how I make the terarriums themselves. http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?48951-Enclosure-Terrarium-Pictures&p=1724381&viewfull=1#post1724381.


----------

